# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch hành hương chùa núi: Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên - An Giang 2 ngày 1.185.000

## dulichgiahy

*HÀNH HƯƠNG CHÙA NÚI : CHÂU  ĐỐC - LONG XUYÊN - AN GIANG*

*
Là   miền châu thổ Nam Bộ, đầu nguồn dòng Mê Kông, lưng tựa dãy ThấtSơn   hùng vĩ, có hai dòng sông Tiền, sông Hậu chảy qua. An Giang, một vùng   đất trù phú, đầy tiềm năng, đang mở cửa.*
*An Giang có nhiều chùa, núi Cấm có chùa Vạn Linh, Phật Lớn; núi Sam có miếu Bà Chúa Xứ, Tây An Cổ Tự, Lăng Thoại Ngọc Hầu. 
Hành hương về đất An Giang, khách thập phương sẽ được nghe câu chuyện   hiển linh về Bà Chúa Xứ, chuyện hai con rắn lớn tu ở Chùa Hang và còn   biết bao câu chuyện lên núi tu tiên ... rất huyền bí.* *Còn   chuyện về hai dòng sông Tiền, sông Hậu cùng chảy qua đất An Giang thì   gắn liền với mùa nước nổi, chuyên chở về biết bao phù sa, tôm cá để An   Giang hôm nay có thể tự hào giới thiệu cùng du khách về mình – một vùng   đất trù phú có nhiều sản vật độc đáo mà những nơi khác không thể nào   sánh kịp ... Đường Thốt Nốt, cá tra   phồng,                                                                                          
vương quốc Mắm, mùa cá Linh và bông điên điển là những câu chuyện đời   thường vô   cùng thú vị, các bạn sẽ được nghe kể tiếp  khi về An Giang   ...*

 



** Thắng cảnh, di tích:* Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ l Lăng Thoại Ngọc Hầu l Tây An Cổ  Tự l Núi Cấm l Chùa Phật Lớn l Đồng sen Thoại Sơn.
** Đặc sản:* Đường Thốt Nốt l Mắm Châu Đốc l Cá Tra phồng l Cá Linh bông Điên Điển
** Làng nghề truyền thống:* Làng dệt Lãnh Mỹ A l Làng dệt Tân Châu. 

 *NGÀY 1 : TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – CHÂU ĐỐC* (240 Km) 
*
Buổi Sáng*, xe khởi hành đưa đoàn rời TP.HCM đi Châu Đốc, qua *Phú Mỹ Hưng* –   khu đô thị mới nổi tiếng với những đại lộ ở phía Nam Sài Gòn, đang góp   phần làm cho Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đẹp và hiện đại hơn. Đến *Sa Đéc*,   ghé Cửa hàng đặc sản Nem Lai Vung, bánh phồng sữa, bánh phồng tôm Sa   Giang, Quý khách tham quan, mua đặc sản Sa Đéc. Đoàn qua phà Vàm Cống,   đến Châu Đốc, về khách sạn. Quý khách nhận phòng. ·      *

Buổi chiều*, Quý khách đi viếng *Chùa Hang*_,_ ngôi chùa gắn liền với truyền thuyết 2 con rắn lớn biết nghe kinh Phật, Quý khách tiếp tục đi *Chùa Mướp*, xin xăm, cầu tài, cầu phước, cầu gia đạo bình yên. Sau đó, đoàn đi_ Chợ Châu Đốc_,   nơi còn gọi là vương quốc mắm của miền Tây, bán rất nhiều loại khô,  mắm  ngon, đặc biệt khô cá tra phồng là mặt hàng mà hương vị không nơi  nào  có được, Quý khách tham quan, mua đặc sản Châu Đốc. 
*
Buổi tối,* Quý khách đi viếng *Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ* nổi tiếng hiển linh, viếng *Tây An cổ tự, Lăng Thoại Ngọc Hầu*– người có công khai mở đất An Giang. Nghỉ đêm tại Châu Đốc.
 *
NGÀY 2: * *CHÂU ĐỐC – LONG XUYÊN – TP.HCM * (240 Km)
 *
Buổi sáng*, Quý khách trả phòng. Đoàn đi *Núi Cấm*, qua vùng *Thất Sơn*_,_ Quý khách ngắm phong cảnh *Bảy Núi*, ghé *Châu Lăng – Xà Tón*, thưởng thức hương vị trái Thốt Nốt hái tại nhà vườn. Đến *Núi Cấm*, Quý khách lên núi viếng *Chùa Vạn Linh, Chùa Phật Lớn*,   nơi có tượng Phật Di Lặc cao 32m. Trong phong cảnh thanh tịnh của  rừng,  suối, Quý khách dùng một bữa bánh xèo núi Cấm ăn kèm với các loại  rau  núi.  ·      *

Buổi chiều*, đoàn xuống núi, về Long Xuyên, trên đường Quý khách ghé tham quan *phong cảnh núi Cô Tô, đồng sen Thoại Sơn*, thưởng thức những búp sen mới hái, ngọt thanh. Đoàn trở về TP. Hồ Chí Minh. _

Về đến Sài Gòn, chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý Khách._

 *DU LÒCH GIA HY KÍNH CHUÙC QUYÙ KHAÙCH MOÄT CHUYEÁN THAM QUAN THUÙ VÒ VAØ BOÅ ÍCH*



*Hoan nghinh Quý Khách đã đến với Công ty chúng tôi.*
 
*Kính chúc Quý Khách và gia đình An Khang – Thịnh Vượng*



Để xem thêm tour 2 ngày với giá trọn gói rất hấp dẫn xin mời tới thăm trang web của chúng tôi tại Link :2 Ng


*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*

 _(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_
 
  *Tiêu chuẩn*


 *Từ 2-12 khách*


 *15 – 24 khách*


 *25-31 khách*


 *32 – 42 khách*


 *Trên 42 khách*



 *01 sao*


 *1540*


 *1440*


 *1390*
 
 *1290*


 *1185*



 *02 sao*


 *1595*


 *1540*


 *1425*


 *1390*


 *1285*



 *03 sao*
 
 *1795*
 

 *1645*
 
 *1575*
 
 *1490*


 *1385*


 Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành   thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

 Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe   riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

 Giá vé trên chưa   bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

 Giảm giá cho   khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

 Báo giá này có   thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng   ngày lễ






*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới,ti vi, băng đôi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương 
Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương. 
Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín   .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố   Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương 
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn: 
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe,   Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại   nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất. 
Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng 
*Hướng dẫn viên**:*   Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho   Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh   hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:*   Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02  chai  nước tinh khiết 0.5l /ngày/người. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò  chơi  trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM** :*

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có), 
THUẾ VAT 10%.

MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Về miền Tây sông nước, thăm Núi Bà nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi thắp hương núi Bà, cầu mong làm ăn phát tài  :Smile:

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên Tây Ninh leo núi, ngắm cảnh chùa  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi Tour Tây Ninh, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, giá cả hợp lý nhất  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Long Xuyên, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Châu Đốc  - An Giang - Hành hương chùa núi, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ cũng như chương  trình tour. Hotline  0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế  tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại   0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn làm hài lòng Quý khách  hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ du lịch miễn phí, liên hệ 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Hành hương - Châu Đốc An Giang, giá cả hữu nghị, chất lượng phục vụ chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Long Xuyên 2 ngày, giá cả phải  chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652  Ms Minh để được tư vấn miễn phí hoàn toàn về dịch vụ.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Chùa Núi, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi  hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí  về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Chùa Núi An - An Giang 2 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Chùa Núi An Giang 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Chùa Núi - Châu Đốc 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Hành Hương - Chùa Núi Châu Đốc Long Xuyên giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên - An Giang 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hành hương Chùa Núi - Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên - An Giang 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hành hương Chùa Núi - Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên 2 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour hành hương Châu Đốc, Núi Bà mùa lễ hội, cầu phúc cho cả năm, cầu tài lộc cho năm làm ăn mới

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hành hương chùa núi: Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên - An Giang 2 ngày 1.185.000*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cho Thuê Xe 35 chỗ tphcm - Sài Gòn :Big Grin: u lịch Gia Hy 0903974652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hành hương chùa núi: Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên - An Giang 2 ngày 1.185.000*

----------

